# Me again loosing weight from jan 19 to end April? 4 months



## topsy

Ive still GOT LOADS of weight to loose.

I am 20.1- by thurs 25th April ( i weigh in on a thurs) i would like to be 18. 1-a loss of 28 lbs.

I am doing keto.

Anyone else want to make a goal for 1/3 way through the year ( argh scary)

28 lbs to go.....

Xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm here hun! Got everything crossed for you. You can do it! :D


----------



## krissie328

I'm also doing keto! I'd love to make a goal. Maybe we can share recipes or at least offer encouragement. 

I turn 33 on March 28th and my goal for that is to lose about 18 lbs. So keeping with that maybe my goal can be to 23 by the end of April.

I know if I stick with keto I can accomplish this!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I’ll join you. 
I lost 2st before Christmas put 5.5lb back on over Christmas & new year. This week I’ve lost 5lb so that puts me at 1st 13.5lb loss.

My next goal is 1st 8.5lbs so I can aim for that in the same time frame :)


----------



## topsy

Hi guys-glad i have you to keep me on track :) 

Thanks bev :) 

Kirssie-ive only been doibg keto 2 weeks. But ( so far) its REALLY helped my sweet binge craving-tje worst thing ive done is eaten more cheese and pecan nuts.

I made some micro bread-butter, egg, coconut or almond flour and baking poweder,- but i had none so didnt add it.

I also made cauliflower 'bread' with caul rice, eggs, Pamasan and mozzarella -i cooked it longer than it said as i liked it crispy. 

Ive tried 1 bulletproof coffee.

From what ive read you are supposed to use grass feed meat -but i can only find grass fed butter. I use organic double ( heavy) cream and organic cheese ( sometimes) ive heard about fat bomb and need to get an ice cube tray to make them. 

Nat hunny, you have done so so well with just a few days back on plan. I loved the sw egg fried rice. Ds even ate it. 

Lets attack this weight loss guys xxx


----------



## krissie328

I'm on day 3 of keto. But I've successfully stuck to it last summer so I'm even more optimistic this time. I felt so great on it and the crash was hard. Plus I know I can't cheat "just once" because I spiral out of control. 

I don't buy organic meat and most of my dairy isn't either. I cant afford to eat that way so I do the best with what I can. I believe this way of eating is far healthier than how I was eating so I'm not concerned.

For dinner tonight I had 6 oz salmon w/homemade tartar sauce and 125 g of green beans in butter. It was so satisfying. Since I'm craving sweets I also had a spoon of peanut butter a bit ago before bed. I find that's keeping my sweet tooth at bay while I adjust. 

Tomorrow I'm gonna make love carb bourbon chicken. I miss the rice but I'm gonna try to satisfy it with riced cauliflower. 

My biggest tip with keto is keep it simple. I often find keto breads and desserts are more effort than they are satisfying. I keep to a protein with veggies and some fat for dinner. This time of year I'm having soup for lunch and usually coffee with heavy whipping cream in the morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

you can do it :)


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Bev. I overindulged a bit yesterday but still lost this morning and was still getting ketones so mustn't have knocked me out of ketosis. I feel great even on a few hours of sleep last night. It is my first day back to work after 2 weeks so I am usually dragging. 

I prepped a lunch and ate it without issues. I am determined to meet my goals this year. I need this to be successful.


----------



## krissie328

Last week went really well. I managed to pack all my lunches and stay on track. I'm feeling more and more optimistic with this woe.

How are you doing topsy?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done!


----------



## FTale

Same here!! I have to drop 30lb to 40lb or hit the healthy bmi. Ive lost tons of inches since a week ago but the lbs arent at a solid loss yet but they will be.

Really like this thread! Wishing everyone a healthy success!!


----------



## topsy

Sorry ive been in psychatric hospital :( been poorly.

I am hoping to go to ww on thurs i am 19.10 i think on mums scales-so down 5 lbs- off 23 lbs to go -but will see actual results on thurs as only trust thete scales :)

Hows everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I'm sorry to hear that Topsy. I hope you're doing better huh. :hugs:

Not doing so well on my diet. I'm down about 4 lbs. So still a lot to go.


----------



## topsy

Hugs girls. You WIll get there hun.

I go to weigh in this thurs. Facing the music xxx


----------



## topsy

19.4 so 11 lbs down 17 lbs to go xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're doing amazing hun! :)


----------



## topsy

The stress of divorce lol xxx


----------



## topsy

19.2 so 13 lbs off 15 to go xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done!


----------



## topsy

18.12 11 lbs to go. Xxxx


----------



## topsy

8 lbs to go.....


18.9

Xxxx


----------



## krissie328

You're doing a great job topsy!

Weigh in tomorrow for me.. I'm down around 7 lbs I think.


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're doing great hun :)

How are you feeling though hun? I hope you're OK and in a good place.

Thinking of you always <3


----------

